# Please tear me a new one :)



## mgtube (May 24, 2012)

Hey guys,

As I'm more of a noob than anything i'd really like to get some input concerning my current progress. 

I thought I'd post the track I'm most proud of and let you guys tear it apart hahaha...

Please let me know if there's anything I'm doing wrong or right for that matter!

Thanks _-) 

http://soundcloud.com/transient_being/m98b


----------



## Mike Marino (May 24, 2012)

First of all, very cool track! Some nice hybrid epicness happening here. There are some things that caught my ear.

* When the first rock section starts in (around 0:50) I'm struggling to hear the guitars AND the horns behind the drums. Perhaps bring the drums down just a little so we can hear what's going on back there?
* when we get the the 2:00 point it sounds like the electronics are up front in the mix and the orchestral parts are in the back. Perhaps tis was the desired effect? Also, the attack and decay with all of the sustains might need to be touched up so that you've got these beautiful, smooth arcs going on with the electronics.
* Crescendo that string run at 3:00. Bring us to our knees with anticipation. 
* At 3:37 you've got (what could be) a beautiful soaring french horn line happening, then it transfers to trumpets. It's buried and i want to hear it!

The low end gets heavy at times so you might want to look at cutting some of the lower frequencies just a tad.....just a little bit. Smooth out some of those string transitions with a little overlap; maybe build them as a little swell?

I really like this piece! Great job so far! Remember, these are just my opinions. It's your music; you do what you want. Thanks for the share! 

- Mike
* I listened to your track with Audio Technica ATH-M50s headphones.


----------



## mgtube (May 25, 2012)

Mike Marino @ Thu May 24 said:


> First of all, very cool track! Some nice hybrid epicness happening here. There are some things that caught my ear.
> 
> * When the first rock section starts in (around 0:50) I'm struggling to hear the guitars AND the horns behind the drums. Perhaps bring the drums down just a little so we can hear what's going on back there?
> * when we get the the 2:00 point it sounds like the electronics are up front in the mix and the orchestral parts are in the back. Perhaps tis was the desired effect? Also, the attack and decay with all of the sustains might need to be touched up so that you've got these beautiful, smooth arcs going on with the electronics.
> ...



Hey Mike,

Thanks for the feedback! The song was initially a short film project theme and I just got notified that there will be some changes to bring to it so I'll keep your advice warmly by my side


----------

